# KDE phonon-gstreamer won't play video



## DeliciousD (Jul 3, 2014)

I have the latest x11/kde4 installed. For a couple of months now I can't see any video being played by multimedia/kdemultimedia4 applications. When trying to play a video in dragon player, for example, I hear the audio but there is no picture. I have multimedia/phonon, multimedia/phonon-gstreamer and and multimedia/gstreamer-plugins-good installed.

Is there something I have missed, or does the gstreamer plugin just not work for video on FreeBSD?

Addendum: a small mpeg file played, but mp4, m4v, and wmv files with H.264 encoding do not.


----------

